# Silver Lake Resort questions...



## goofygirl17 (May 28, 2012)

I've booked 2 weeks at Silver Lake Resort through an RCI exchange.  The first week is a 1 br sleeps 6 privacy 4, the 2nd is a 1 br sleeps 4 privacy 4.  I don't know what the difference is.  

Does anyone know?  I'm hoping the first week is 2 queen beds in the bedroom and a pull-out in the living room.  I'm also hoping they will have space to let us stay in the same unit both weeks although I'm not counting on that.

Also, are any of the buildings better than the others?  Should I be making a request for what building to stay in?

Any advice is appreciated!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kozman (Jun 2, 2012)

goofygirl17 said:


> I've booked 2 weeks at Silver Lake Resort through an RCI exchange.  The first week is a 1 br sleeps 6 privacy 4, the 2nd is a 1 br sleeps 4 privacy 4.  I don't know what the difference is.
> 
> Does anyone know?  I'm hoping the first week is 2 queen beds in the bedroom and a pull-out in the living room.  I'm also hoping they will have space to let us stay in the same unit both weeks although I'm not counting on that.
> 
> ...



Since no one has responded, I'll add what I know.  The newer units at SL are in the high rise buildings near the main pool.  These rooms tend to be smaller, nosier and more difficult to move into and out of since there are several sets of doors and an elevator to go through to get to your room.  They are high rises set up like a hotel with halls and rooms on each side.  The older units are villa style and some are larger, but you have to walk farther to the rec area and some do not have elevators.  If possible avoid building 400 due to the road noise from cars going and coming to Disney.  I doubt you could stay in the same unit if the occupancy is not the same.  Maybe you could pay for an upgrade?


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you.  It's only me and 3 kids so it's not a big deal to have the different units- just a pain to have to pack everything up- including food- and move halfway through the vacation.


----------



## Dori (Jun 10, 2012)

Even though the occupancy capacities are different, i would be very tempted to ask if you could remain in the same unit for the second week. It would eliminate the need to store your things (groceries included) for several hours between check-out and check-in. If they are not too full during your visit, management/front desk just might accomodate your request. It doesn't hurt to ask.

Dori


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks.  I figure its worth a try too


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 15, 2012)

I second Kozman on building 400.  What you have to understand is the road is not a public road into Disney but a back road used by "cast members".  This means traffic starts early in the morning before the park opens and continues late at night as the overnight crews enter and leave.  It's been a while but, when we were there, it was a sort of gravel road where the traffic was more noisy than on a typical highway.  Maybe they've repaved since then.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Because we're checking in on a Sunday the buildings available are 400, 500 and 1800.

Any suggestions, other than avoid 400 because of the noise?


----------



## Kozman (Jun 22, 2012)

goofygirl17 said:


> Thanks everyone.  Because we're checking in on a Sunday the buildings available are 400, 500 and 1800.
> 
> Any suggestions, other than avoid 400 because of the noise?



Building 500 is villa style, has an elevator, but is a longer walk from the rec center.  The 2br units are huge, but the 1br lockout part is not.  I think 1800 is in the high rise by the pool, but not sure.


----------



## schiff1997 (Jul 6, 2012)

The 1 bedroom sleeps 6 in the building 500 and 300 are huge units.  They are called Royales.  They are approx. 1400 sq .ft with 2 bathrooms full kitchen and 2 sleep sofas.   We love these units as I can take my 3 bedroom that sleeps 12 and split it into 2 of these units.  The Royale units also have its own washer/dryer


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know which buildings at Silver Lake have the 3-bedroom units?

Thanks.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 8, 2012)

Also, are all the 3-bedroom units lock-offs?  So, we will have 2 kitchens?


----------



## schiff1997 (Jul 15, 2012)

3 bedroom units are in bldg 300 and 500.  The 2 bedroom side has full large kitchen the one bedroom side has a kitchen but small size appliances


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 16, 2012)

schiff1997 said:


> 3 bedroom units are in bldg 300 and 500.  The 2 bedroom side has full large kitchen the one bedroom side has a kitchen but small size appliances



Awesome!  Thank you so much!


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 20, 2012)

We ended up staying in building 400 the first week (1 br sleeps 6) and it was great.  We didn't mind the noise and the unit was huge!

I was told at check-in that we could stay in the same unit the second week (by 2 people) so we didn't pack anything or get ready to move.  I planned on doing a quick check-out, check-in that morning and then go to Animal Kingdom.  When I went to check out I was told that we had to move to the 1800 building.  I was not happy.   We had 1 1/2 to pack everything and move out.  They refrigerated our food for us until we could check into the new building in the afternoon.  

I was told the new unit was nicer and we would be glad we moved.  The new unit was not nicer.  It was much smaller (I expected smaller but not THAT much smaller).  The kitchen was nowhere near as nice (the bigger unit had really nice cabinets and counter tops).  The bathroom (only 1 as compared to 2) was much smaller and had mirrors on 2 walls, a spa tub and a stand-up shower (like a phone booth surrounded by mirrors).  I didn't like the unit at all and wouldn't trade into a sleeps 4 there again.

The kids liked the pull-out beds in the first unit but the one in the second unit kept folding up like a murphy bed when the kids rolled over.  The maintenance guys were very nice, came up as soon as I called, and swapped the couch out for us.

The pool was gorgeous and the kids really enjoyed it. 

Overall I really liked the resort and would stay there again but only in a sleeps 6.  It was very convenient to get to Disney by going out the back gate.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.

How disappointing that they made you switch!!  I would have HATED that!  Was the resort absolutely PACKED, that it was so necessary?  That is the only reason I think they should have done that:  that all the bigger units were totally booked, and they had no choice.

Can you tell me, are any of the pools zero-entry?  We will be there with our 2 grandchildren, one will be 8-1/2 months old, the other 2-1/2 years old, and it would be nice if the older one could wade in, and the younger sit and splash.  It looks like they have a splash area for toddlers, is that true?

Thanks again.


----------

